# So I guess nobody who can afford a Bugatti is on vortex.



## 2009RavenR1 (Aug 16, 2012)

That is all.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

And you'd be correct.


----------



## lyons238 (Aug 7, 2013)

i clicked on this forum solely to see if there were any people that can afford a bugatti on here. my intuitions proved to be correct, lol.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

FACT!


----------



## Vanessa123 (Nov 29, 2013)

I came to see if there are people driving Bugatti


----------



## grrtyxjhn (Jan 1, 2013)

I do. I just picked it up a week ago and no, I won't attach pics of it


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I went to a party at Rick Ross crib one night, and I woke up in a New Bugatti 

SENT FROM THE BLACKEST OF THE BLACK PLACES EVER


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Pen15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well isn't this fun. 

+1


----------



## Gary M (Jan 15, 2014)

grrtyxjhn said:


> I do. I just picked it up a week ago and no, I won't attach pics of it


People around me say I'm gullible but I'm hesitant to believe this ...


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got off a graveyard shift. I'm 80 mucks closer to owning a veyron.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

MiffedRatx1 said:


> I went to a party at Rick Ross crib one night, and I woke up in a New Bugatti
> 
> SENT FROM THE BLACKEST OF THE BLACK PLACES EVER


That's an Ace Hood song, but thanks for playing.


----------

